# Arcadia Arc Pods any problems?



## REDSTEVEO (28 Nov 2012)

I have looked at the 9 watt and 11 watt Arcadia Arc Pods for Nano tanks and was thinking of ordering one of each online. But I went and saw them in a shop, took them out of the box and it was really hard to insert the plastic bulb housing into the outer cover. I could not push it in far enough for the two plastic grips on the side to hold it in place, nor could the guy in the shop much to his surprise and dismay, cause I never bought any of them.

Any one tried these, any problems similar or other wise?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## SmallestFrog (28 Nov 2012)

Avoid - flimsy plastic clip which has now broken on mine twice. Took a dive into the tank while on - very dangerous IMO. Not sure of alternatives for the same price range/size. But def avoid!


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

the 18w arc pods are more sturdy, to be honest I know a few people with them and never had any issues? I do agree their very hard to put together though! was worried it would snap! lol


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Nov 2012)

Yes I thought as much when I looked at them. If in doubt keep it it out. I am doing some more searching on the internet and also see something on here.

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Nov 2012)

Seen these on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Fish ... 7833549%26

and these,

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/18083028 ... pla&crdt=0


----------



## JonE (28 Nov 2012)

I might get one of the cheap led ones for a nano I'm doing, for the money and the fact all I'm growing is Crypts, Java fern and Anubias I reckon it must be worth a go.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Nov 2012)

thats a shame these ones used to be £3 each.  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flexible-Neck ... 43b64f0b23

i got 2 with postage for £8 a few months back and do fine... if the wiring is a little questionable   

I believe cheap LED's are a bit of a gamble, some are said to be truly pathetic.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Nov 2012)

I am not bothering with the Arc Pods I will post a picture later of my 'Heath Robinson' solution which will do for the time being. When I find a decent light with good build quality I will let you know.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Nov 2012)

Try All Pond Solutions 
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/All-Pond-Solut ... 513&_pgn=1


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Nov 2012)

Naaahh not really enough to choose from there is there    

I like this one 

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/media ... d-l4_1.jpg

I have just contacted them to ask what the equivalent light output is in wattage. The unit only uses 4 watts.  

Thanks for the link   

Steve


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Nov 2012)

No worries. The lamp looks pretty cool, and I've always been happy with their products, and so far the customer service has been good also.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (30 Nov 2012)

I have ordered one of each size today, I am hoping they might be here tomorrow  

Steve


----------



## JonE (11 Dec 2012)

Hi Steve,

Was it the All pond solutions led lights you went for? Are they anygood? I need to get something for one of my nanos. 

Cheers

Jon


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Dec 2012)

how about this?

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/lighting-/le ... ging-Light


----------

